# Dell GX 280's Value?



## mr2qik (Oct 31, 2012)

Pretty new on the forum. While doing my research I stated my search for scrap gold by talking to my buddy who is an IT guy for a local non profit. He says they have about 10 or so 10+ year old Dell Gx 280's. After doing some searching on here I didnt come up with much. Im assuming that there is some gold in there. I am getting the whole computers, any vale that I am not seeing? 

Thanks guys


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 31, 2012)

Nothing special, except that they will probably all have bad caps on the motherboard.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 1, 2012)

motherboards = $3.00 or so per pound
memory = $14.00 or so per pound
Aluminum heat sink = 55 cents or so per pound
power supply w/ wire attached = 40 cents or so per pound
hard drive with logic board = $1.00 or so per pound
FDD / CD = $30 cents or so per pound
steel from case = 10 cents or so per pound
power cord = $1.00 or so per pound

Thes eare really rough prices. You will need to do the math for yourself
on what each part weighs and then you can decide if it's worth your time
to pursue acquiring them. 8)


----------



## joem (Nov 1, 2012)

If free, then yes worth it. If you can sell all disassembled parts then at most pay $5 each if they are complete. down grade your offer as pieces are missing. There will be gold inside.


----------



## etack (Nov 1, 2012)

If i buy from a non-profit I pay $0.22# for complete machines with wires. take monitors and printers for free. What I do is pay $0.10# with a $0.12# donation. This helps with any tax liability if you have one as a business. 

I don't believe its wrong but if you find a fault in it please let me know. I like to be on the up and up. No non profit has had a problem with it its how you write the receipt. 

Eric


----------



## JoeMattie (Nov 8, 2012)

Recently did a breakdown of these. Prices are outdated and only apply to selling them to Boardsort.com of course...


```
Qty Type            Model #             Description                     Weight          Boardsort Grade                 Boardsort Price     Gross Value 
    Complete Unit   GX280               Complete Tower Unit             28.30000000             
========================================================================================================================================================
1   Motherboard     G5611 etc.          LGA775 i915 Express              1.85000000     Small Socket GREEN Motherboard   2.45               4.5325000000    
1   Hard Drive      WD800               80GB SATA P/N: 0CC262            0.93916900     Whole Hard Drive with Board      0.90               0.8452521000    
     |--------------------------------- HDD, Board Removed               0.88184900     Whole Hard Drive without Board   0.40               0.3527396000    
     |--------------------------------- Hard Drive Board                 0.05732020     Hard Drive Logic Boards         10.75               0.6161921500    
4   RAM             NT256T64UH4A0FY-5A  256MB 1Rx16 PC2-3200U-333-10-C1  0.03306930     Gold/Silver/Tin Fingered RAM    14.75               0.4877721750    
1   IEEE 1394       NN-300043           3 Port PCI Firewire Card M2177   0.11905000     Gold Fingered Cards              4.25               0.5059625000    
     |--------------------------------- Firewire Card FINGERS REMOVED    0.11464000     Trimmed Finger Cards             3.25               0.3725800000    
     |--------------------------------- Fingers From Firewire Card       0.00374786     Clean Gold Fingers              74.00               0.2773416400    
1   Video Card      109-A26000-00       ATI Radeon X300 64MB PCI-E       0.24912200     Gold Fingered Cards              4.25               1.0587685000    
     |--------------------------------- Video Card FINGERS REMOVED       0.24471300     Trimmed Finger Cards             3.25               0.7953172500    
     |--------------------------------- Fingers From Video Card          0.00352740     Clean Gold Fingers              74.00               0.2610276000    
1   CPU             SL7PR               Pentium®4 1M 2.80 GHz 800 FSB    0.04806077     No Pin Processors                6.75               0.3244101975    
1   Heat Sink       G8113               COPPER + ALUMINUM + HEAT PIPE    0.79366400     Clean Aluminum Copper Heat Sink  0.90               0.7142976000    
1   FP Board        T3494               Dell USB/Audio Board PWB T3494   0.05357233     Peripheral Board                 2.25               0.1205377425    
1   Button BD       45 VEX              PWB 45VEX FPanel Control Board   0.03086470     Peripheral Board                 2.25               0.0694455750    
1   PSU             HP-2507fwp          250-Watt Power Supply 20-PIN     4.23750000     Power Supply Box with Wire       0.33               1.3983750000
```


----------



## Emmjae (Nov 9, 2012)

The LGA775 Socket board which takes the pinless processor is being graded as a China Board at Boardsort.com


----------



## JoeMattie (Dec 21, 2012)

Emmjae said:


> The LGA775 Socket board which takes the pinless processor is being graded as a China Board at Boardsort.com



99.9% of these boards are green...


----------

